# Furries and Weight/Obesity



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 26, 2012)

OK, I understand this is a touchy topic, and I don't mean to step on any toes, paws or hooves. Certainly being overweight is not easy, and can lead to a lot of bullying and harassment  I had a friend with some or other overactive gland growing up, and her childhood was pure Hell. 

But it seems as if in the furry fandom, many tend to be more rotund than skinny, or at least from every meet/event I've gone to or seen so far. I have always wondered why this is so.

Myself, I am pretty small...I used to be skinny, now I am about average for my height. And yet I often feel kinda little compared to a lot of furs.

What do other furs think? Is the stereotype somewhat true, that "By and large, furries tend to be bi, and large"? And, if so, why? From playing too many video-games and second life? From being rejected from other peer groups earlier on? A complex variety of factors?

I know that obesity is America has been on a huge upswing, especially in the last decade, among everyone. But do you think, on average, Furries tend to be a bit more plump than slender?


----------



## Dokid (Oct 26, 2012)

I mean it depends on where you look. Also I often see lots and lots of people of average and even super skinny sized. It's just how it goes you know? I mean I just see a lot of fat fur art but I try to avoid it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 26, 2012)

I was 330 lbs and I am down to 240 lbs. So I am now less of a fat fuck.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you aware that 70% of ALL Americans are overweight? In other words, within the fandom or outside of it you'll find more fatties than skinny people. It's not a fandom thing, it's an Amerifat thing.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2012)

I think Americans in general tend to be fat-asses. When I started going  to cons though I was surprised how many morbidly obese furs there were. Mind  you I'm not talking about people who are a bit overweight, I'm talking _ way _into WTF territory. That seems to have changed a good deal; maybe  it's just the younger crowd.

There are still a lot of  furries who are like that and I blame the ultra-liberal (furry) mentality  that it's okay if you are a fucking  blob because that's just the way you are. No. You can do something about  it; you're not a victim of an under-active thyroid gland. Furries are a  bunch of enablers and these people thrive here, morbidly growing into further obesity because they don't see a problem with it. After all, their friends would point it out if there was actually a problem, right? And they cared about the person?

 Actually, that's much the problem with America. There was a study done some time ago that showed you are 3X more likely to become obese if you have obese friends. This is a funny statistic but should be pretty obvious; people judge themselves in terms of the others around them and if you surround yourself with fat-asses that is what you will see as normal.

There is also the fact that furry stems from a nerd / video game culture and even though I was never into either of those I've noticed there are certain demographics it attracts (think Coca-Cola and cheese puffs).

Personally, I run almost every day and I lift  weights. I'm in really good shape, not to sound obnoxious but I work  real hard to stay that way. I'm a lot more critical about myself than I  am with other people but there is a point where you should look at yourself and say "hey, I  need to do something about this."


----------



## Brazen (Oct 26, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I think Americans in general tend to be fat-asses. When I started going  to cons though I was surprised how many morbidly obese furs there were. Mind  you I'm not talking about people who are a bit overweight, I'm talking _ way _into WTF territory. That seems to have changed a good deal; maybe  it's just the younger crowd.
> 
> There are still a lot of  furries who are like that and I blame the ultra-liberal (furry) mentality  that it's okay if you are a fucking  blob because that's just the way you are. No. You can do something about  it; you're not a victim of an under-active thyroid gland. Furries are a  bunch of enablers and these people thrive here, morbidly growing into further obesity because they don't see a problem with it. After all, their friends would point it out if there was actually a problem, right? And they cared about the person?
> 
> ...



To be perfectly fair though, the US has an appalling standard of food quality. The FDA is in the pocket of the fast food lobby pretty much. I don't know if any of you have tried comparing food in Europe with food in the US but there's a world of difference, even for places like McDonalds which are forced to serve better quality products here.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm skinny and in shape so ahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


[Yt]l4SM6TKEJDE&sns=em[/yt]


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2012)

Brazen said:


> To be perfectly fair though, the US has an appalling standard of food quality. The FDA is in the pocket of the fast food lobby pretty much. I don't know if any of you have tried comparing food in Europe with food in the US but there's a world of difference, even for places like McDonalds which are forced to serve better quality products here.



Eh, McDonalds isn't necessarily worse than a lot of other restaurants though. Also, the quality of food in places like that has gone up (they started offering salads, apple slices instead of fries, etc) and obesity is still skyrocketing. I really think the ADA is missing the mark on that one. They are concentrating on fast food but that hasn't changed since like the 80s (and again, if it did it's only gotten better from all the bad press). So, what has changed?

These days EVERYONE has a car. Fuck, people don't even need to go to the mall and walk around to shop anymore, which is where I'm sure 70% of America was getting most of their exercise. These days just turn on a computer; don't even leave your hose.

People were not biologically meant to live such sedentary lifestyles.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 26, 2012)

I intentionally wear baggy jackets to disguise the fact that I could be picked up and thrown across the room. 

The downside is that sudden gusts of wind can be extremely hazardous. :v



Furries tend to be heavy internet users, and heavy internet users tend not to be outdoorsy/fitness freaks of any sort. Obviously there are exceptions, but there's a strong demographic connection.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 26, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Furries tend to be heavy internet users, and heavy internet users tend not to be outdoorsy/fitness freaks of any sort. Obviously there are exceptions, but there's a strong demographic connection.



I've noted this.

When I've started threads about outdoor activities, such as hiking, mountain-biking, cross-country skiing, dog-sledding, and getting out to explore nature, and possibly see actual furred creatures in their native habitats, I'm amazed at how little interest there is. But as has been said, I think this a product not just of furries, but that Americans, as well as a number of other countries have soaring obesity rates.

But among furs, I see a lot more discussion about video games and computers than I do of pretty much all forms of physical activity ans sports combined. More and more, I think people just stay home. I tend to spend most of my computer time at work, in-between things at the library, which is a boring job, but here I am, in front of a computer, things are caught up, and I have to be at the front desk.  

But at home, I get restless, and need to get out...I grew up in the era before the internet, and it is odd to recall how different things were before it: It was as if you had all the extra time to actually get out and see and do things.

Myself, I need to exercise more...my night schedule makes that hard, but as soon as I change to days in 2 weeks, I plan to get the bike out, and hit the trails. I like things that involve being out in the woods...thus: mountain biking, hiking, camping, cross-country skiing. (well, back when I was in Michigan. Hardly any snow in this dumb state!)

Also, I want to try to organize a few fur-meets that involve taking some hikes, such as in the nearby Shenandoah National Forest, where certain trails follow rivers, with some amazing waterfalls, and even the occasional bear. But I am wondering: How many furs will want to take even a 4 hour hike? Well, maybe 6 hours , with stops to rest, eat, and splash about under the falls, as summer would be the best time for this.

But I do think furs need to get out more; less second life, more real life.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha, I'm mostly into the same stuff.

Too bad you aren't on this side of the country =P


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm skinny, the other furries I've met in real life have been skinny with the acception of one or two individuals.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm skinny as hell and I love it

It's not furries that are fat, it's the murrikans
you bunch of fatties
I think if you went to one of those furry conventions in , say , Germany, you'd see a helluva lot less fat people
And if you do see a group of them, it's probably a bunch of american tourists


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 26, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Haha, I'm mostly into the same stuff.
> 
> Too bad you aren't on this side of the country =P



Yeah, we're pretty much at opposite ends of the continent! I did visit SF a for a few weeks once...very pretty city, stayed with a friend on a street with a funny name: Joost Ave. I think it was off Monterey, though my memories are foggy, due to how hilly the place was!

A good city for exercise, just walking.


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 26, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> I was 330 lbs and I am down to 240 lbs. So I am now less of a fat fuck.


Congrats! That's no easy accomplishment. 
Personally, I'm down from 256 to 185. I watched the show Everest on Netflix and realized I didn't want to piss away my life in front of a computer. I have a large frame so if I can lose another 10 pounds I'll be almost too skinny. Also, screw excess skin! I have like 120 chins! 




Sweet Pea the Malamute said:


> I've noted this.
> 
> Also, I want to try to organize a few fur-meets that involve taking some hikes, such as in the nearby Shenandoah National Forest, where certain trails follow rivers, with some amazing waterfalls, and even the occasional bear. But I am wondering: How many furs will want to take even a 4 hour hike? Well, maybe 6 hours , with stops to rest, eat, and splash about under the falls, as summer would be the best time for this.
> 
> But I do think furs need to get out more; less second life, more real life.



That sounds awesome, I was hoping to throw something like that together in Chicago once I got to know some more people. Winter hikes are way too underrated. Frozen waterfalls and eagles!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't consider the fandom to be any different from any other internet subculture, so I never thought it was odd that there are so many fat people and lazy people.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 26, 2012)

Pretty sure I'd be dead if I weighed any less. 

Iunno, maybe it's an Internet-welling American thing, though so far I've only known or met skinny Furries.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2012)

JesusFish said:


> I wouldn't consider the fandom to be any different from any other internet subculture



I guess that's the reason for my culture shock 10 years or so ago when I met furries for the first time.

I was never in any "internet subcultures" before that.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm also pretty sure most internet based subcultures or fandoms spawn from Murrika
They're also more concentrated there


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 26, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I'm also pretty sure most internet based subcultures or fandoms spawn from Murrika
> They're also more concentrated there


The US makes up two-thirds of the Anglosphere, and they're also second to China in terms of Internet usage. So, it makes sense.


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Oct 26, 2012)

Well,When I watch YouTube videos the furries all seem to be in good nick' as in their slim because (as i've seen that is) many furries are dancers, including myself but I have seen the odd chubby furry but not a lot. I've seen more obese people at DisneyWorld than at a FurCon.


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

KookiesNKreamCollie said:


> I've seen more obese people at DisneyWorld than at a FurCon.


Not surprising at all. It's Disney World after all.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2012)

I spend all day on the internets but I'm not even fat. 

Though I think I have a belly coming on. It's like I got no muscle there and it's gone all flubby, not that I'm a fatass. Overall, I'm relatively slim.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hell no.

From what I've seen, there are _a lot_ more twigs in the fandom than lardasses.

But if most of us were fat, it honestly wouldn't be that big of a surprise. A culture full of introverts and social rejects based on the internet.


----------



## Joey (Oct 26, 2012)

Personally, I'm super skinny and not ugly. Guess that helps.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 26, 2012)

I originally had a dream to become the fattest man alive.  Damn is it hard to do when you don't even like food.  Gave up on that years ago.


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 26, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I originally had a dream to become the fattest man alive.  Damn is it hard to do when you don't even like food.  Gave up on that years ago.



"There are many good reasons to eat: Hunger, boredom, wanting to be the world's fattest man. But not revenge." ~Jrrr, Futurama


----------



## Percy (Oct 26, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I originally had a dream to become the fattest man alive.  Damn is it hard to do when you don't even like food.  Gave up on that years ago.


That's... an interesting dream.
Reminds me of a show I watched which had a woman wanting to be the fattest woman alive (I think).


----------



## good_shepherd (Oct 26, 2012)

I've only been to one con so far, but to be honest the people there looked about as fit as the people I see everywhere else.  i think there was only one person out of the hundreds there that when I saw them I thought to myself "how do you even look at yourself in the mirror and not feel disgusted."

If there is a higher percentage of obesity in the furry fandom vs. the normal population, I would also guess that it is due to lower than average physical activity.


----------



## Hydric (Oct 27, 2012)

I also feel like the reason we see heavy furs is because we live in america. 
I also feel like a large portion of the community is made up of gamers, thus work out less or not at all. (Meee)
I'm chubby. I'm technically obese but when I tell people they don't believe it (until they see me scarf down 2 burgers and a frosty at wendys....)
I think the diverse body types also help pull off a verity of animals. For example, I love seeing chubby bears and slender felines I don't feel like it has to be this way, I just enjoy it


----------



## good_shepherd (Oct 27, 2012)

Hydric said:


> I'm technically obese



Going by BMI I'm technically obese too.  If I worked out more I would probably just turn all that fat into muscle and I would probably still be obese per the BMI guidelines.  But I would likely be some "obese" guy that would look like he could lift a car with one arm while breaking you in two with the other.  Mini rant, but the BMI is a terrible measure for obesity on an individual level and shouldn't be used at all.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 27, 2012)

all I know is furries tend to be either fat tubs of lard or nothing but skin and bones.  either way they have way too much acne.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 27, 2012)

Being honest here, I'm a fat tub of lard who's been exercising and losing weight. I feel grotesque about myself. I stopped drinking soda, started my own diet thing, and I've been really getting motivated. And being honest, it's hard but I'm trying. So far, I've lost 35 pounds, and I've got 80 to go to get where I really want to be. I can't see why anyone would want to look like that and the fact that certain people have a fetish for people like that just irks me.


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 27, 2012)

The last furry meetup I went to had about 20 people and only 2 of them were overweight. I guess it just depends on where you are.


----------



## Percy (Oct 27, 2012)

Plantar said:


> Being honest here, I'm a fat tub of lard who's been exercising and losing weight. I feel grotesque about myself. I stopped drinking soda, started my own diet thing, and I've been really getting motivated. And being honest, it's hard but I'm trying. So far, I've lost 35 pounds, and I've got 80 to go to get where I really want to be. I can't see why anyone would want to look like that and the fact that certain people have a fetish for people like that just irks me.



Believe it or not, I'm not in the best shape either. Though lately I've been paying much more attention to what I eat, and don't drink anything with too many calories, and I'm starting shed some weight off. Hopefully soon I'll be where I want to be.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


>











Plantar said:


> Being honest here, I'm a fat tub of lard who's been exercising and losing weight. I feel grotesque about myself. I stopped drinking soda, started my own diet thing, and I've been really getting motivated. And being honest, it's hard but I'm trying. So far, I've lost 35 pounds, and I've got 80 to go to get where I really want to be. I can't see why anyone would want to look like that and the fact that certain people have a fetish for people like that just irks me.



It's not easy to lose weight and your body gets used to the low calories and just digests stuff longer so it just gets harder and harder >.<

I don't do too much at one time because I like eating and I don't want to fuck with my metabolism.

Also, yeah you bring up a good point with gainers and feeders. That probably accounts for a good chunk right there.


----------



## Mehru (Oct 27, 2012)

Plantar said:


> Being honest here, I'm a fat tub of lard who's been exercising and losing weight. I feel grotesque about myself. I stopped drinking soda, started my own diet thing, and I've been really getting motivated. And being honest, it's hard but I'm trying. So far, I've lost 35 pounds, and I've got 80 to go to get where I really want to be. I can't see why anyone would want to look like that and the fact that certain people have a fetish for people like that just irks me.


You should try speeding up your metabolism. Your lowered food intake along with plenty of water will cut your weight right down.

Also, avoid being warm. Shivering uses energy like a bitch.


----------



## Ley (Oct 27, 2012)

I dunno.. Before I discovered the cess pool that is the fandom, I was 13-14 and 360 lbs.. I got down to about 210 earlier this year, and then gained 40 lbs because I'm in my last year of high school and I'm just fucking around. :I

And I dunno, most furries that I've seen irl pictures are average/skinny. CC is average, DD is a little adorable wraith, Gibbs is skinny too.. but thats all I know. (Also, I noticed that I need friends that I can call AA and BB...)


----------



## Plantar (Oct 27, 2012)

Percy said:


> Believe it or not, I'm not in the best shape either. Though lately I've been paying much more attention to what I eat, and don't drink anything with too many calories, and I'm starting shed some weight off. Hopefully soon I'll be where I want to be.


I've been counting calories like crazy. The worst I'll drink is Gatorade, haven't had soda since June.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 27, 2012)

Americans are typically pretty fat these days, yes.  People keep trying to come up with reasons for it (too much corn syrup in foods, too much animal protein, inactivity, more people working desk jobs, more cars, blah blah blah), but while I'm sure the real reason is rather complicated (probably some complex mix of all of those things), it is definitely a fact that a good solid chunk of Americans are obese.  I guess the CDC puts it at around 1/3 right now, so if you're the kind of person who notices this type of thing, yeah, around 1 out of every 3 people you see at an American convention (of any kind) is going to be overweight.
Sometimes it's genetic, sure, but that can't possibly account for the whole 150 million people who are obese, since, after all, most Americans are of European descent, and most European countries don't have this problem.  Actually, I would hazard a guess that none of them do.  Are furries worse than other groups?  I don't know... probably not much worse.  Not sure if anyone's actually taken the time to check, because it's probably just assumed to be the case based off of those extremely memorable few individuals we meet who conform to (and helped develop) the common stereotype of any and all nerd cultures, furries included.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 27, 2012)

Ley said:


> I dunno.. Before I discovered the cess pool that is the fandom, I was 13-14 and 360 lbs.. I got down to about 210 earlier this year, and then gained 40 lbs because I'm in my last year of high school and I'm just fucking around. :I
> 
> And I dunno, most furries that I've seen irl pictures are average/skinny. CC is average, DD is a little adorable wraith, Gibbs is skinny too.. but thats all I know. (Also, I noticed that I need friends that I can call AA and BB...)



man you should have seen me after my food poisoning, i dropped to about 88 pounds, i could have been in lord of the rings with a black cloak and chase hobbits around.


----------



## Icen (Oct 27, 2012)

Eh, I can't really comment. I'm 5'6" and ~123 lbs. I work out like everyday and eat pretty well.


----------



## Ley (Oct 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> man you should have seen me after my food poisoning, i dropped to about 88 pounds, i could have been in lord of the rings with a black cloak and chase hobbits around.



Man I've been fucking worried about you. Its taking all of my god damn will power to not spend that 300 bucks I have saved up and fly up there :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> man you should have seen me after my food poisoning, i dropped to about 88 pounds, i could have been in lord of the rings with a black cloak and chase hobbits around.



Now you know what you need to do for halloween.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 27, 2012)

i used to be over weight and now iam skinny only due to the crap i have been haveing but i think a majority of people who are furrys are desent weight i cannot think of a *big* guy in a suit partying round for too long...... but i must addmit it is becomeing an increaeing concern for people around the world ttrying to cope with weight america being the most over weight country in the world the uk comes second but with the food shortage we are haveing it wont be long before it changes :L


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Now you know what you need to do for halloween.




shave off husbands pits and glue them to daughter's feet, give her my wedding band, a blue sword, and chase her around in a black cloak?


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 27, 2012)

It depends on where you live. I'm in Alabama, near the Birmingham area (which is the 6th fattest city in the country, last I heard), so I'd probably find more overweight/obese furs than thin or average ones. Being in the South around all this good, albeit abysmally unhealthy food, that just comes with the territory. Of course, I'm an average sized dude, at around 5'9" and 180 lbs. I draw the line when I can't fit into my size-36 jeans anymore.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 27, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> It depends on where you live. I'm in Alabama, near the Birmingham area (which is the 6th fattest city in the country, last I heard), so I'd probably find more overweight/obese furs than thin or average ones. Being in the South around all this good, albeit abysmally unhealthy food, that just comes with the territory. Of course, I'm an average sized dude, at around 5'9" and 180 lbs. I draw the line when I can't fit into my size-36 jeans anymore.



used to live in bama in cullman and i have to say i never was around a whole lot of obese people. Most people worked hard on farms so I guess they got exercise as opposed to just gaining weight.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 27, 2012)

Icen said:


> Eh, I can't really comment. I'm 5'6" and ~123 lbs. I work out like everyday and eat pretty well.


You seem a lot taller in your pics.  Not a bad thing or anything I just figured you'd be taller :3


----------



## Nothing (Oct 27, 2012)

an easy way to lose weight is to just get rid of cheap fast food.  if you want a chicken crisp sandwich, get a Dutch oven, some vegetable oil and fry some breaded chicken yourself.   it becomes more difficult to overeat if you have to make everything yourself.   also some people have had success with increasing their fat intake and decreasing their carb intake. more meat and fish, less flour, something like that


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2012)

It's important to note that many things you see in the furry fandom stem from outside the fandom. Obesity is one of these things. I know Ricky pointed out something about furries being enablers but it goes further than that. It's not hard to find obesity enabling groups in multiple communities. I remember back when I frequented a certain website there started to be a trend in the Lifestyle sub-forum. You were getting giant threads that promoted "Fat acceptance". On the outside it looked like a fairly innocent thing and had some good advice. But the deeper you dug the more twisted it became. Didn't take long to see an off-site web-site get made by the main fat acceptance thread...and when it did many of the members posted pictures of themselves.

Nearly every single one of the main members, including the original creators of the thread were morbidly obese or going into that territory fast. It's food for thought that as culture reacts to the rising rates of morbid obesity there is a counter-clash fueled by people who don't want to be held accountable for their weight or face the fact that being several hundred pounds over weight is not okay, it's not cute, and it's not curvy either. That aside you do get a lot of groups in the Furry Community who push the whole "tolerance and acceptance" stick and as such you are going to find very unhealthy people enabling bad habits or being coddled as being okay. But the obesity itself has little to do with the fandom, and more to do with society as a whole, and the issue of sedentary lifestyles that does run rampant in nerd based communities.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2012)

Nothing said:


> also some people have had success with increasing their fat intake and decreasing their carb intake. more meat and fish, less flour, something like that



I think less carbs is the main thing in those diets. Since most food in the US is crap filler food that gets rid of a huge amount of calories. A McDonald's burger for example isn't that horrible for you by itself but add the fries and soft drink and it is.

Also, Trp - you hit the nail on the head and I also think I know which community you're referring to because I got banned there once or twice for making fun of that group XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I think less carbs is the main thing in those diets. Since most food in the US is crap filler food that gets rid of a huge amount of calories. A McDonald's burger for example isn't that horrible for you by itself but add the fries and soft drink and it is.
> 
> Also, Trp - you hit the nail on the head and I also think I know which community you're referring to because I got banned there once or twice for making fun of that group XD



A lot of people made fun of that group. But it only ended up causing them forms of self satisfaction because "See! These people are making fun of us, it just goes to show that the world hates us for being happy the way we are!". Goodness I hated that group. I wanted to burn it to the ground. The fact that the owners themselves were morbidly obese ticking heart attacks didn't bother me. The fact that they willingly fed people bad information and coddled those yet to reach that stage into overeating and even worse habits just made me want to rage.


----------



## Percy (Oct 27, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> A lot of people made fun of that group. But it only ended up causing them forms of self satisfaction because "See! These people are making fun of us, it just goes to show that the world hates us for being happy the way we are!". Goodness I hated that group. I wanted to burn it to the ground. The fact that the owners themselves were morbidly obese ticking heart attacks didn't bother me. The fact that they willingly fed people bad information and coddled those yet to reach that stage into overeating and even worse habits just made me want to rage.


Wow, they sound like an annoying bunch of idiots.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I think less carbs is the main thing in those diets. Since most food in the US is crap filler food that gets rid of a huge amount of calories. A McDonald's burger for example isn't that horrible for you by itself but add the fries and soft drink and it is.


i think it's the lack of an insulin spike. if you drink a large soda and deep fried chicken sandwich with white bread you might become hypoglycemic and crave carbs shortly after.  that doesn't really explain obesity in america.  but for sure a shit load of americans are depressed and that just makes it harder to ignore temporary low blood sugar.


----------



## Ames (Oct 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> man you should have seen me after my food poisoning, i dropped to about *88 pounds*, i could have been in lord of the rings with a black cloak and chase hobbits around.



holy shit


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 27, 2012)

JamesB said:


> holy shit




i call it the salmonella weight loss program :U just drop that water weight like an abusive ex boyfriend


----------



## RailRide (Oct 27, 2012)

I see a simple problem:

Not enough famine 

Didja know there's about a 20 minute delay between the time you've actually had enough and the time you actually feel full? Almost like most of us are _programmed_ to overeat. Makes sense when we lived in such primitive conditions that nobody knew where their next meal came from...doesn't work so well now.

So take this to heart...if you eat till you _feel_ full, you've already overindulged. Hence the phrase "_I can't believe I ate the whole thing_".

I'm not guaranteeing this will work for everyone, but at one time I used to eat a couple of sandwiches at one sitting. Upon hearing the above info from a couple of places I tried this experiment: Instead of eating the two sandwiches (wendy's spicy chicken if you must know) in one sitting, I had just half of one, and made myself wait at least 20 minutes before deciding whether to eat the second half. I ended up taking more than six hours to consume those two sandwiches that day because after each delay, I wasn't hungry. Needless to say, I don't have that second sandwich anymore. After a couple of months or so of making that and a few other (very) gradual changes in eating habits, I found myself able to again wear jeans I couldn't button closed just months before. Not an earth-shaking accomplishment, but the weight doesn't get there overnight, so doesn't go away overnight.

---PCJ


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 27, 2012)

RailRide said:


> I see a simple problem:
> 
> Not enough famine
> 
> ...



i never find myself over eating, i eat so slow that by the time everyone else is done im only 1/4th done


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i never find myself over eating, i eat so slow that by the time everyone else is done im only 1/4th done



I'm a bit like that too. I take my time when I eat and it's frustrating when I go out to eat. The portions are always too big, and not everything does well heated up. Or worse we are not going straight home so I cannot just box up left overs. I really wish more places would server smaller portions. That too contributes to the weight problems. They serve these huge portions at so many places, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2012)

Nothing said:


> i think it's the lack of an insulin spike. if you drink a large soda and deep fried chicken sandwich with white bread you might become hypoglycemic and crave carbs shortly after.  that doesn't really explain obesity in america.  but for sure a shit load of americans are depressed and that just makes it harder to ignore temporary low blood sugar.



A large _diet _soda?

You're not going to be hypoglycemic if you eat; your body can break it down to glucose 

Insulin pikes aren't good for dieting though. I agree on that one.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 27, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm a bit like that too. I take my time when I eat and it's frustrating when I go out to eat. The portions are always too big, and not everything does well heated up. Or worse we are not going straight home so I cannot just box up left overs. I really wish more places would server smaller portions. That too contributes to the weight problems. They serve these huge portions at so many places, it's ridiculous.




i like applebees, ruby tuesday and joes crab shack for the sheer reason that they have smaller portions.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 27, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> used to live in bama in cullman and i have to say i never was around a whole lot of obese people. Most people worked hard on farms so I guess they got exercise as opposed to just gaining weight.



It almost the opposite here. Must be a local thing.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> A large _diet _soda?
> 
> You're not going to be hypoglycemic if you eat; your body can break it down to glucose
> 
> Insulin pikes aren't good for dieting though. I agree on that one.


well according to the almighty wikipedia there's reactive hypoglycemia, which is basically excess production of insulin after there's no more glucose in your bloodstream from the meal.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 28, 2012)

I kind of wonder where the hell all the fat people are where I live since I'm an American and thus contractually obligated to be fat, or something.  Only very few people around where I live are actually fat but it's the "I eat nothing but beans and rice and starch and salt because that's all I can afford" variety of fat.  Then again, kinda' like Salmonelladammit, I live on a ranch.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 28, 2012)

Well in good ole' Mississippi everyone is overweight. In the town I live in I would guess that about half the town is overweight (including myself). And in that overweight category about 1/3 are obese.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zRgfgO&usg=AFQjCNEwGjcRA58ntM-IUbEgN3pmZoKnjA

Mississippi got to be number one in something right?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2012)

Nothing said:


> well according to the almighty wikipedia there's  reactive hypoglycemia, which is basically excess production of insulin  after there's no more glucose in your bloodstream from the meal.



I read your post incorrectly; I thought you meant from a low carb meal.

Actually getting hypoglycemic from that is pretty rare though, I think.

You're right that it can cause people to want to eat more. Still, if you take most meals and count calories carbs usually make up the bulk of it.



Green_Knight said:


> Well in good ole' Mississippi everyone is overweight. In the town I live in I would guess that about half the town is overweight (including myself). And in that overweight category about 1/3 are obese.



That's about the average for America in general, I think.


----------



## Lantern (Oct 28, 2012)

If I go by BMI, I'm basically on death's doorstep  But I look, act and feel normal, nor do I shovel food into my face like its going outta style. So, methinks BMI is a load of horse shit with a side order of bovine feces and a tall glass of malarkey tea. There's also not that many uber fat people around where I live, but that's probably because the deer population is higher in my town than people. Interesting thread, though. Glad I could add nothing to it :3


----------



## SonderDrache (Oct 28, 2012)

First, to be on subject, lemme say this. It isn't a furry thing, being fat. America is just, simply, fat. It's not even an issue with the food. I dropped nearly a hundred pounds (260 to a lil under 180, though back up to around 190 now, due to people saying I was too thin), and still ate fats food, pizza, etc. I just worked my ass off, did a lot of cardio. The issue is that the World, especially the Western World, and more especially America, is getting lazier as a whole. We have more things to keep us glued to our seats. The world will just keep getting fatter, cause we're all getting lazier. Even those who claim to be athletic and active, are lazier than some decades ago. When my grandmother was a kid (she's now 92), people rarely sat around, doing nothing, at any time. You worked all day, only stopping to eat and take maybe a couple breaks, then at the end of the day, ate with your family and went to bed. These days, even some of the most "Active" people will sit around, dicking around on their computers, checking Facebook on their iPhones and iPads, playing video games. Not saying it's bad to do these things, I know I do them. Simply saying, technology is making us lazier.

Now let me reference the folks criticizing the weight gaining groups. Shame of you. You're basically attacking a group, because you dont agree with them. You make fun of them, because you think what they're doing is weird and wrong. You, good people, are hypocrites. You whine and bitch when people and groups outside the furry community mock and attack us. You get upset when gays are mocked and attacked. You get pissed with the uber religious attack whatever you care about. How dare they attack what you like! Oh, but if you find a group YOU don't like, then it's fair game? You may say "but these people are promoting somethin wrong, unhealthy!" That's your opinion, that's how you feel. You don't think the groups that attack us, that attack the gays, that mock things we like, dont feel the same? It's fine not to like it. I dislike vore and scat. Find them fucking disgusting. I wouldn't attack someone who liked them. By going to their group, to their websites, and mocking/attacking them, you're no better than the uber Christians who are against gay marriage. You personally dont agree with it, so you feel the need to attack it. If someone wants to get fat, let them. If someone wants to change their body to make them happy, we have no room to criticize. If you attack these groups, then you might as well join Westboro's protests.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 28, 2012)

Like everyone's saying, it's not really a furry thing. I'm personally underweight, or at least borderline underweight, and find it incredibly difficult to gain an ounce. Sucks having no appetite.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 28, 2012)

Lots of furries - not speaking for anyone specifically - have an image issue they deal with by making an alternate per/fursona.  I know I'm a fatty, which is part of the reason why my character is a cow.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 28, 2012)

SonderDrache said:


> Now let me reference the folks criticizing the weight gaining groups. Shame of you. You're basically attacking a group, because you dont agree with them. You make fun of them, because you think what they're doing is weird and wrong. You, good people, are hypocrites. You whine and bitch when people and groups outside the furry community mock and attack us. You get upset when gays are mocked and attacked. You get pissed with the uber religious attack whatever you care about. How dare they attack what you like! Oh, but if you find a group YOU don't like, then it's fair game? You may say "but these people are promoting somethin wrong, unhealthy!" That's your opinion, that's how you feel. You don't think the groups that attack us, that attack the gays, that mock things we like, dont feel the same? It's fine not to like it. I dislike vore and scat. Find them fucking disgusting. I wouldn't attack someone who liked them. By going to their group, to their websites, and mocking/attacking them, you're no better than the uber Christians who are against gay marriage. You personally dont agree with it, so you feel the need to attack it. If someone wants to get fat, let them. If someone wants to change their body to make them happy, we have no room to criticize. If you attack these groups, then you might as well join Westboro's protests.



No one is criticizing them for being "different". We are all furries and like it or not we get faced with "Different" all the time. We don't have to "Accept" and "Tolerate" everything just because we get picked on quite a bit by others. To clarify my stance...personally I like the idea of supporting healthy body weights and appreciating your body for what it is and should be.  You shouldn't obsess over wanting to be what you see in the media. It is very true that what you see in media, and on the magazines reflects the very opposite of true healthy and beauty. However going the other way completely and just letting loose and packing on as many pounds as you can isn't the solution. It has severe social and financial repercussions. There are groups out there that actually push for this let lose and don't care attitude. That is the focus on the "criticism" here, not the idea of these people being different.


----------



## ADF (Oct 28, 2012)

Society as a whole doesn't help when it comes to weight management.

All diet drinks that rely on artificial sweeteners are terrible for dieting. Your body expects calories when you taste sweetness and when those calories don't come you end up craving them later. So these people drinking a diet cola are likely going to end up over eating later, consuming more calories than if they had just had a normal cola. Low fat processed foods amazingly tend to also be high in sugar so not to taste like cardboard, so low fat is just an indication that it's pumped full of sugar and unnecessary calories.

The only way to really manage your calorie/fat intake is to cook everything for yourself, if you have the time and knowledge on how to do so. Otherwise that "super healthy salad range" at your local supermarket could end up making a Big Mac look the healthier option.

Personal responsibility is of course a major factor, but companies are not helping by giving high calorie/high fat products the healthy stamp.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2012)

You know what's hard? Going out to a burger joint with friends and only having a plain salad and ice tea while your surrounded by people shoving greasy ass burgers down their throats.  At least Islands knows how to make a nice salad. Fuck I miss eating burgers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2012)

ADF said:


> Society as a whole doesn't help when it comes to weight management.
> 
> All diet drinks that rely on artificial sweeteners are terrible for dieting. Your body expects calories when you taste sweetness and when those calories don't come you end up craving them later. So these people drinking a diet cola are likely going to end up over eating later, consuming more calories than if they had just had a normal cola. Low fat processed foods amazingly tend to also be high in sugar so not to taste like cardboard, so low fat is just an indication that it's pumped full of sugar and unnecessary calories.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXr9T5xpVFs
[some people might enjoy this song] Naturally this is Tim Minchin so there's swearing and general rudeness.


----------



## Mehru (Oct 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You know what's hard? Going out to a burger joint  with friends and only having a plain salad and ice tea while your  surrounded by people shoving greasy ass burgers down their throats.  At  least Islands knows how to make a nice salad. Fuck I miss eating  burgers.



Then have a burger and just don't eat much for the rest of the day. You should know that a slightly larger intake of calories every once in a while isn't going to make you put on weight.


----------



## Kixu (Oct 28, 2012)

SonderDrache said:


> (260 to a lil under 180, though back up to around *190 now, due to people saying I was too thin*)



LOL!  Well shit, I'm only 110!  XD



d.batty said:


> You know what's hard? Going out to a burger joint with friends and only having a plain salad and ice tea while your surrounded by people shoving greasy ass burgers down their throats.  At least Islands knows how to make a nice salad. Fuck I miss eating burgers.



The trick is to live somewhere there are lots of vegans/vegetarians.  If there's demand for genuinely tasty health-food, they'll meet it.  It can totally be done.  There are some really incredible vegan restaurants in the bay area.  They can do things with an eggplant that will change your life.  (Seriously, eggplant dishes are delicious when well-prepared.)

BTW, your signature is awesome, though I have no idea who Terry Pratchett is.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2012)

Mehru said:


> Then have a burger and just don't eat much for the rest of the day. You should know that a slightly larger intake of calories every once in a while isn't going to make you put on weight.


I know, but then I feel guilty afterwards.

@Kixu, I freakin love eggplant. 
Terry Pratchett is an English author.


----------



## Mehru (Oct 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I know, but then I feel guilty afterwards.
> 
> @Kixu, I freakin love eggplant.
> Terry Pratchett is an English author.


Go for a jog or something afterwards, or don't eat much for a while afterwards. It's what I do.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2012)

I usually just go for a walk around the neighborhood or ride my bike


----------



## Caedman (Oct 28, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> Well in good ole' Mississippi everyone is overweight. In the town I live in I would guess that about half the town is overweight (including myself). And in that overweight category about 1/3 are obese.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zRgfgO&usg=AFQjCNEwGjcRA58ntM-IUbEgN3pmZoKnjA
> 
> Mississippi got to be number one in something right?




Oddly enough, hunger and food insecurity in Mississippi is at 21.8% while the national average is at 16.1%. So what does that mean?  Access to cheaper food, as in McDonalds, etc is cheaper and more readily available than healthy, nutritious food.  Higher carb counts, lower nutritional value, the whole idea of eating fast food is in the name, "fast" food.  If people are obese, you're looking at higher rates of weight related illnesses (high blood pressure, diabetes, heart disease, etc). If people are obese, how can they possibly be worried about their next meal?

Centuries ago, being overweight meant you were reasonably well off, (particularly in France) and could afford food in general.  The poor were starving, bone thin and basically an unhealthy lot.  

My how things have changed.

data retrieved from feedingamerica.org, Map the Meal Gap.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2012)

SonderDrache said:


> Now let me reference the folks criticizing  the weight gaining groups. Shame of you. You're basically attacking a  group, because you dont agree with them. You make fun of them, because  you think what they're doing is weird and wrong. You, good people, are  hypocrites.



Well, no... I make fun of them because they deserve to be ridiculed =P

If someone is _going out of their way_ to make their fetish into a lifestyle, I reserve the right to make fun of them.

But hell, I even make fun of myself sometimes. I'll be the first to admit I'm not perfect.

Look, I have friends who are gainers but that doesn't mean I'm going to lie and say it's OK.



> You whine and bitch when people and groups outside the furry  community mock and attack us.



No, I don't. I've never been attacked because I'm a furry.

And you haven't either; quit being delusional.

If someone were mocking you it's probably because you're making yourself a target.



> If someone wants to get fat,  let them. If someone wants to change their body to make them happy, we  have no room to criticize. If you attack these groups, then you might as  well join Westboro's protests.



Wait, you are SERIOUSLY comparing this to Westboro?

If someone wants to turn their fetish into a lifestyle I have every right to point out the debilitating effects (and not just with gainers).


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 28, 2012)

Obesity is more of a society thing than a furry thing...It can be said that it's a nerd thing, but still.


----------



## jorinda (Oct 29, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Obesity is more of a society thing than a furry thing...It can be said that it's a nerd thing, but still.


I agree with this.


The only thing about chubby furries, that I find weird, is when they try to make a fursuit of their super-skinny fursona. I'm not saying a fat cheetah cannot look good too, but sewing ripped abs onto a huge tummy is just hilarious.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ya, I have definitely seen that it is much more common to see overweight furries than fit ones. However, I am 6 ft and 135lb and I think I am relatively attractive, which is saying a lot because I am usually pretty hard on myself. Then again, I dont identify as a furry, just in love with them.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> No, I don't. I've never been attacked because I'm a furry.
> 
> And you haven't either; quit being delusional.
> 
> If someone were mocking you it's probably because you're making yourself a target.



Ouch, what if your family and friends find out you are a furry? For me, they would never understand and it would ruin my life. And if you think I could just escape it all, just look at Amanda Todd.

Also, it is only a fetish if your are only fixated on the sexual aspect of the fandom, for me it is barely a part of it. Ask yourself this, when you are not "horny" in any way, do you still have an attraction to furries? Because I sure as hell do. Nobody deserves to be ridiculed for being a furry. Im am so utterly surprised how mean many of you on this site can be. Sometimes you are worse than all the people going around calling people "furfags".

Btw, I am not trying to nitpick, it is just that I want you to understand.


----------



## Nothing (Oct 29, 2012)

I would have just replied with 'kill yourself fatty" but that's just me


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Ouch, what if your family and friends find out you are a furry? For me, they would never understand and it would ruin my life. And if you think I could just escape it all, just look at Amanda Todd.



I'll admit it, you gave me a laugh.

My dad caught me looking at furry porn when I was in Junior High. That was like... 20 years ago?



> Also, it is only a fetish if your are only fixated on the sexual aspect of the fandom, for me it is barely a part of it.



Not really.

Most of what I watch is G-rated Disney stuff =P

Though I wouldn't mind some more hard core shit out there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2012)

In the interest of objectivity a fetish is an abnormal sexual gratification and/or  being an OTT devotion/obcession, so that was a no true-scot fallacy in some sense, renegade.


----------



## Mehru (Oct 29, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Ouch, what if your family and friends find out you are a furry? For me, they would never understand and it would ruin my life. And if you think I could just escape it all, just look at Amanda Todd.
> 
> Also, it is only a fetish if your are only fixated on the sexual aspect of the fandom, for me it is barely a part of it. Ask yourself this, when you are not "horny" in any way, do you still have an attraction to furries? Because I sure as hell do. Nobody deserves to be ridiculed for being a furry. Im am so utterly surprised how mean many of you on this site can be. Sometimes you are worse than all the people going around calling people "furfags".
> 
> Btw, I am not trying to nitpick, it is just that I want you to understand.



Because you're totally NOT going off topic.
--On topic--
Also, I think the concept of an obesity fetish is far blown out of perspective, and will be ridiculed whether it's condoned or not. You're wasting your time trying to make someone feel bad for joining a crowd.


----------



## Razorscab (Oct 29, 2012)

Well personally I've only met one other furry irl, who is my boyfriend, so I can't really say anything but for us, I'm average-sized and he's on the skinny but muscular side since he works out daily. To me I think the whole "furries are fat" thing comes from the fact that peope who spend a lot of time on a computer often than not eat things they shouldn't. Actually, most of America is like this since the cost of a tripple cheeseburger with bacon is $1.50 where a nice salad is twice that much.

Just what I observe on a daily basis:
I work at a travel plaza on the PA turnpike so I see people from across the country. I'd say about 75% of those people are overweight and I've noticed that it's more often men than women who are. So in conclusion, Ameica being fatties + furries are nerds stereotype + most furries in the fandom are male (at least the last time I checked any research men were the majority) = all furries are fat stereotype


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Razorscab said:


> since the cost of a tripple cheeseburger with bacon is $1.50



Here it's >$10


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 29, 2012)

In and out ain't gots no baycun


----------



## Lhune (Oct 29, 2012)

I do have a problem with obese people since at _least_ a fifth of my total income goes, among other things, to national health care instances who need more and more money to deal with people getting fatter and the health issues they get as a result. Call me a shallow b*tch if you want, but unless someone really can't help it, I'm going to call anyone who is obese in my country selfish. I say in my country, because no matter where you live around here there are always opportunities to buy healthy food and an apple, banana or any kind of fruit is always still cheaper than a burger.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Oct 29, 2012)

I used to be skinny and then I got pregnant. I didn't gain much weight and I was pre-pregnancy weight the day after I gave birth. Then it just all spiraled down from there, birth control made my hormones act like assholes and had family issues that added more stress. I balloned up 40 pounds from my old weight in just a couple months. It's pretty freaking depressing which doesn't help. Now, I've been working on try to trim down by getting out more instead of vegging out and trying to forgo soda but I've actually gained a couple pounds. Since it seems like there is something beyond "oh just exercise and eat right", I'm actually seeing a doctor because my old health problems are coming back with vengeance.

So, when I go to cons expecting fellow fatasses, I'm stunned that most of them are twigs and lean. I live in the Bible Belt where deep fried twinkies are plentiful but apparently no one at the cons eats them. (Hell I don't even eat those.) Where are you going to see all these lardass shut ins?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

40 lbs is not *that* much but your metabolism probably slowed down a bit.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Oct 29, 2012)

I wanna agree with you but I'm a short woman. 5 foot 3 inches so 40 pounds is quite a bit. I've also had health issues with my joints and muscles since I was young so that extra chub really makes a difference in whether or not I want to move because it hurts too much nowadays. I agree on the metabolism part since I used to be able to scarf pizzas down without gaining a pound and now just looking at pizza makes me gain a pound. I'm just disappointed in myself really since I know I should do better and treat my body better but it seems like any changes I try to make for the better makes my body react badly.

I actually can't even take Tylenol, Asprin, or OTC pain pills because they don't work anymore so I just have to push through the pain or only work out on a good day. You can probably see why I'd want to see a doctor now.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Oct 29, 2012)

I spend my time on the internet almost 90% of the time (Not literally) and I'm only ALMOST Overweight....I need to get away from the almost.....


----------



## CindEE (Oct 29, 2012)

My metabolism seems to slow down every 7 years or so. I think that's normal once you're out of your teens for a while. When I work out & such, I'm don't getting below a size 10 though nowadays. My "lowest possible size" used to be a size 6 in college, size 8 in my late 20s. I'm terrified what my 40s will bring me.
As for right now, I could be better about my health, and am a little overweight (approx 10 lbs). But, I'm on a slow turn back to healthy again. I need to cut the f*ck down on pasta. 4x a week is no bueno.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 29, 2012)

Furries being obese...  Pssh, what rubbish.  Everyone knows furries are all fitness models and the optimum of health.


----------



## Distauryer (Oct 29, 2012)

I've only ever been to 1 furmeet, and none of the furries at that were overweight. Of course, it was at Ren Fest, which is outdoorsy. Not sure if that had anything to do with it. As for myself, I'm 5'10 and weigh only 107. I don't even know how to gain weight. I've tried and tried and the highest I've gotten up to is 110.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Distauryer said:


> As for myself, I'm 5'10 and weigh only 107. I don't even know how to gain weight. I've tried and tried and the highest I've gotten up to is 110.



You need to eat *and* lift weights.

If you are trying to gain weight I'm assuming it's supposed to be muscle and not fat.

I had a hard time too; I had to drink protein shakes all day in addition to 3-5 meals in order to gain any weight.

I was on about a 8,000 kCal/day diet at one point


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 30, 2012)

Distauryer said:


> I don't even know how to gain weight. I've tried and tried and the highest I've gotten up to is 110.



When you find a way, let me know @.@


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 30, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Furries being obese...  Pssh, what rubbish.  Everyone knows furries are all fitness models and the optimum of health.



You would think that, considering that average, healthy body compositions are almost non-existent in furry artwork.

Funnily enough it's one of the few genres where I've seen more realistic portrayals of the female form than the male form.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2012)

Skinny, and in shape.
Fatness has nothing to do with furryness. It's more a cultural thing. 
(Why do people always assume everything has something to do with being a furry?)


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2012)

Skinny and in Shape. 

I also cut down a lot of my Junk consumption once I hit 18. Granted, My metabolism has a good 8-10 years before it slows down and I get a Black booty. :V



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Skinny, and in shape.
> Fatness has nothing to do with furryness. It's more a cultural thing.
> (Why do people always assume everything has something to do with being a furry?)



Everything that has to do with furries is furry. All fetishes are furry, Aspergers and Autsim is furry, being gay is furry, and obesity is furry.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 30, 2012)

Increased weight among a group that has more socially isolated individuals than average is unsurprising and honestly expected. This tendency can be seen with other groups which focus on online fandoms as well. (Anime niche groups or gaming communities are possible examples)

For any of a few reasons like:
1) Individuals can be pressed into a fandom with a "persona" due to being insecure about appearance, thus creating a projection the individual can take pride in.

2) Individuals who dedicate more time to online activities for excessive periods have a tendency to lack physical fitness and proper diet more then a "Average active person" (mileage may vary culturally) 

3) Possibly individuals dissociate with physical appearance over time putting focus on projected identities rather then actual ones and this causes a decay in personal maintenance.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 30, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> When you find a way, let me know @.@



Hey, I didn't do all that work for nothin' you know...






(actually that's an old picture; I'm probably bigger now. And that's not pee; I think I was doing dishes or something)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> (actually that's an old picture; I'm probably bigger now. And that's not pee; I think I was doing dishes or something)



Oh my god I wouldn't have noticed that if you didn't point it out, now I'm just looking at the pic and I'm fucking dying right now omfg lmao

Lookin' good either way- I should get my ass to the Gym already.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Hey, I didn't do all that work for nothin' you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I hate you right now.

But once I lose some more weight I can start working out for serious.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 30, 2012)

Too late ricky


HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU MADE PEE PEE IN YOUR UNDEEEEZ!!!!!!


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 30, 2012)

Skinny, in shape. I agree with other people who say that it's really not a furry thing. Heck, i barely ever come on here nowadays, I have too much important shit going on. My teachers used to call me beanpole sometimes, but not really anymore because all of the boys are nearly taller now. I think that the frequent internet use really contributes, though. I don't even think McDonalds tastes good, it's so greasy!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 30, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU MADE PEE PEE IN YOUR UNDEEEEZ!!!!!!



I'm such a silly cub; I can't help it :roll:


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 30, 2012)

I lose weight through a combination of calorie counting and looking at pictures of people skinnier than me until I hate myself so much that I don't snack on things. :X


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2012)

Furries offended by being called* fat*? Hard to believe when I look at all of the Hutts, Hambeasts and Hogs on the front page :V


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 31, 2012)

Is there no forum on the planet where people are not complete assholes? You people disgust me, you make it your life to nitpick people for staying on topic or not having the "proper" opinion on a dang forum site. At one point a couple furries on here had really helped me out, but now my experience just seems to prove that you folks are no different then every other rude troll, on any old forum site. Heck, I would probably get more respect at some wack job christian forum. Thanks for nothing, peace.

Edit: Also, go ahead and ban me or whatever you folks do, cause I am done with this troll infested site anyways.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

You have to take it with a grain of salt dude.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 31, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Is there no forum on the planet where people are not complete assholes? You people disgust me, you make it your life to nitpick people for staying on topic or not having the "proper" opinion on a dang forum site. At one point a couple furries on here had really helped me out, but now my experience just seems to prove that you folks are no different then every other rude troll, on any old forum site. Heck, I would probably get more respect at some wack job christian forum. Thanks for nothing, peace.
> 
> Edit: Also, go ahead and ban me or whatever you folks do, cause I am done with this troll infested site anyways.


I'm guessing you're overweight?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, it suddenly got so emotional in here :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

As emotional as a empty pistachio.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 31, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> I lose weight through a combination of calorie counting and looking at pictures of people skinnier than me until I hate myself so much that I don't snack on things. :X



I come here basically to read hilarious shit like this.


----------



## Amethyst Mare (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm skinny (5 foot four inches, 8 stone and a half) and a size 8, so on the other end of the scale, I assume... I think it's just culture at this time that has contributed! I am British and I have a freaking hard time finding clothes in my size (thanks, shops, that only start at size 10  ).


----------



## helioswolf (Oct 31, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> A lot of people made fun of that group. But it only ended up causing them forms of self satisfaction because "See! These people are making fun of us, it just goes to show that the world hates us for being happy the way we are!". Goodness I hated that group. I wanted to burn it to the ground. The fact that the owners themselves were morbidly obese ticking heart attacks didn't bother me. The fact that they willingly fed people bad information and coddled those yet to reach that stage into overeating and even worse habits just made me want to rage.



I THREW IT ON THE GROUND!

BA TA TA TA TA TA-TA TA TA

IM AN ADULT!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm just under 5' 6", and just shy of 150 pounds. I've got the tiniest bit of pudge in my stomach which is only visible when I'm sitting down.


----------



## Joey (Oct 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Hey, I didn't do all that work for nothin' you know...



Bro, do you even lift?


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm 5' 7'' and weigh around 110 lbs. No matter what or how much I eat I always stay around that area for some reason. My brother is wayyy over 6 feet tall but he's as skinny as fuck, he also eats more than anyone esle in the house which makes it even weirder.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd say I'm just a little out of shape, which is a miracle as half of my time is spent in front of a screen of some type. ^^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

I need to hit up the produce market this weekend.  Supermarket produce sucks compared to all the freshly grown local produce.


----------



## Luckiione (Oct 31, 2012)

Like I always say, "Ain't nothin' wrong with a lil' fluff." I think guys with a bit of heft to them are cute. But once you can start counting your rolls every time you sit down, it's over.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I'm guessing you're overweight?



Wow, I already stated that I am 6ft and 135lb. Is that overweight?

I was avidly mad because I was ridiculed for only liking furries (the ones that exist as an idea, not the people who identify as one) and being asexual because of such. Cause you know, It's only a fetish. 

Edit: and I already know what people are going to say: "I thought you were done with this site?" Well, I had to see everyones reaction to my statement. Honestly, not as bad as I thought considering the previous statements made towards me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> I had to see everyones reaction to my statement.



So you just wanted the attention, and/or to cause a scene?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I new to hit up the produce market this weekend.  Supermarket produce sucks compared to all the freshly grown local produce.



Nothing says tasty like fresh produce!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 1, 2012)

Gibby said:


> So you just wanted the attention, and/or to cause a scene?



You're posting on a forum on the internet with people who you will mostly ever meet in real life, you are not here to promote your artwork nor to organize or find events to join.

You and almost 90% of the people here (myself included) post merely for self-indulgent purposes focusing around 'getting attention'; that's kinda what social interaction is all about if you aren't networking or discussing abstract concepts.

It confuses me when furries get textually aggressive about other people 'attention whoring'; are you merely upset that you have more enthusiastic competition?


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 1, 2012)

The majority I've ever seen of furries are pretty slim. I can only speak for pictures and videos I've seen online though, I've always just kind of been under that impression.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Nov 1, 2012)

This is for all those saying that the majority of furries they've seen are slim, and have only seen pictures or videos.

What you're encountering here is called sample bias. Basically, the sample of the fandom you're looking at isn't random. It's composed of people who decided to take and then upload media of themselves.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2012)

Pipsqueak said:


> This is for all those saying that the majority of furries they've seen are slim, and have only seen pictures or videos.
> 
> What you're encountering here is called sample bias. Basically, the sample of the fandom you're looking at isn't random. It's composed of people who decided to take and then upload media of themselves.



Don't forget your own public perception as well. Like going to a furmeet or furry convention. People may say that the furries that they've seen in public are all fat, while another may say that a majority are slim.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Don't forget your own public perception as well. Like going to a furmeet or furry convention. People may say that the furries that they've seen in public are all fat, while another may say that a majority are slim.



The ones at all the meets around here average on the heavy side.

Just sayin'


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 1, 2012)

The majority of furries that I've met have been somewhat overweight.  I've met more than one fur who glorifies weight gain (not sure why) even in their real life, which I find quite strange.  

It's true that Americans are generally more overweight statistically than other nations, but I still feel as though the fandom has a higher rate of fatness than normal society.  That's just my personal experience, however.  I don't mean to claim it being correct.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> The majority of furries that I've met have been somewhat overweight.  I've met more than one fur who glorifies weight gain (not sure why) even in their real life, which I find quite strange.



If something is confusing you and it happens to be about furries, it's safe to assume it's a fetish.

(WARNING: CAN'T UNSEE)


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If something is confusing you and it happens to be about furries, it's safe to assume it's a fetish.
> 
> (WARNING: CAN'T UNSEE)


The warning made me want to click it, but now I regret it.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> The warning made me want to click it, but now I regret it.



Yeah, there's that lovely YouTube video embedded right in the first post XD

If you read through it a bit you'll run into gems such as this:



> *Since I hit my goal weight of 400, I've been having difficulty having  sex (among other physical limitations).  A friend of mine whose a gainer  but not furry recommended a "sex facilitator,"* which is a piece of foam  contoured to accommodate positions for plus sizes.  I can't seem to  find a website to order or read more about this.  Do you guys know what  I'm talking about?


----------



## FurryPhil (Nov 1, 2012)

Most furries I've met have been fairly thin and athletic. I currently run cross country to stay in shape but I know local furs on the gymnastics, football, and swimming teams so don't think that all of us furs are fat slovenly people! :3

-FurryPhil


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> The ones at all the meets around here average on the heavy side.
> 
> Just sayin'



It's about half and half on my side at meets. Not all of them are fat, but not all are slim and fit.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If something is confusing you and it happens to be about furries, it's safe to assume it's a fetish.
> 
> (WARNING: CAN'T UNSEE)





Spoiler: Large Pic... In more than one way.











Have you ever seen anyone that happy in their life? I think that was just enough to get me through my daily "why?" shit...


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If something is confusing you and it happens to be about furries, it's safe to assume it's a fetish.
> 
> (WARNING: CAN'T UNSEE)



Yeah, I've heard of that.  I still find it strange, personally.  It's one thing to have a fetish of something, it's another thing to make yourself unhealthy to realize a fetish.  You only get one life!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Yeah, I've heard of that.  I still find it strange, personally.  It's one thing to have a fetish of something, it's another thing to make yourself unhealthy to realize a fetish.  You only get one life!



Taking any fetish and *turning it into a lifestyle* is debilitating:



People who live entirely as a pet/slave 
Babyfurs that are padded 24/7 
Gainers 
 
Now don't get me wrong... I think people should make their own choices and if they choose to live a fetish lifestyle then okay.

I know people in all three of those categories.

I still wtf at it, and I think it is debilitating.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Taking any fetish and *turning it into a lifestyle* is debilitating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To each his own is my take on it, honestly.  I've known a few people who have lived as dedicated slaves.  Although I think it's a waste of their free life to do everything, if _that's _what they choose, I guess that's what they think is best for them.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2012)

They are wasting their free life, the gainers are wasting their health and the babyfurs are wasting their bladder :\


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> They are wasting their free life, the gainers are wasting their health and the babyfurs are *wasting their bladder* :\




wat.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> wat.



What do you think happens when you are wearing diapers 24/7?

Eventually you start needing them... If you get my drift.


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> What do you think happens when you are wearing diapers 24/7?
> 
> Eventually you start needing them... If you get my drift.



Just using diapers doesn't make your bladder not work, even if you use them for a long time.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Just using diapers doesn't make your bladder not work, even if you use them for a long time.



Google, GO!

http://understanding.infantilism.org/surveys/s3e_needing_diapers.php



> *Untraining*
> 
> 
> "Wearing diapers 24/7 eventually led to my wetting my diaper without  realizing I am wetting.  Filling my diaper does happen sometimes  without having control, but not totally like wetting."
> ...


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Google, GO!
> 
> http://understanding.infantilism.org/surveys/s3e_needing_diapers.php



Interesting.  I'd never considered that.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 2, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Google, GO!
> 
> http://understanding.infantilism.org/surveys/s3e_needing_diapers.php



Oh lawd.

Deez niggas need Jeezus.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Nov 2, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> I was 330 lbs and I am down to 240 lbs. So I am now less of a fat fuck.



Wow that's a great accomplishment! I used to be 285 and I got down to 185. I leveled off around 210, sounds like a lot but I'm 6'5" so it's almost normal weight for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 2, 2012)

Damn your huge. Not fat just really tall.
Im 5'7 and just below 200.  Goal for this month is 180-190.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> So you just wanted the attention, and/or to cause a scene?



No. I wanted to see if anyone out there agreed that it was hypocritical for furries to have such an opinion. I wanted to believe there was still hope here for me at least. Trust me, the last thing I want is attention. Also, I wanted to see if anyone understood how much it meant to me, but apparently not.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> No. I wanted to see if anyone out there agreed that it was hypocritical for furries to have such an opinion. I wanted to believe there was still hope here for me at least. Trust me, the last thing I want is attention. Also, I wanted to see if anyone understood how much it meant to me, but apparently not.



If you're looking for empathy or to convey a message to people it's good to be tactful.

You started your post by saying: "Is there no forum on the planet where people are not complete assholes?  You people disgust me."

What kind of reaction were you _really _hoping to get? :\


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 5, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Also, I wanted to see if anyone understood how much it meant to me, but apparently not.



For future reference, if you are ever curious as to whether complete strangers or people you've otherwise never met care whether something is meaningful to you, the answer is, "no."


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm sorta young, and have been working out most of the Summer until now. I went from 265 to 244, with only a minor reduction in the bad foods I eat... I need to cut back more. I haven't been to any cons before, and having only met a few other furries in real life at a meet up or something or other, they are all relatively skinny compared to me. I guess I am rather inexperienced though, so I can't truly judge.


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2012)

ComfyBluePants said:


> I'm sorta young, and have been working out most of the Summer until now. I went from 265 to 244, with only a minor reduction in the bad foods I eat... I need to cut back more. I haven't been to any cons before, and having only met a few other furries in real life at a meet up or something or other, they are all relatively skinny compared to me. I guess I am rather inexperienced though, so I can't truly judge.



Cutting back the bad foods you eat is much more important than exercise in terms of losing weight. I don't exercise much myself, but I'm watching my caloric intake (which is easier in college, where they directly give you the nutritional info in the food they serve), and so far I believe I've lost perhaps 5-10 pounds within my stay here. I'm still a little ways away from where I want to be, but it's a start.

And out of curiosity, how tall are you?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2012)

Percy said:


> Cutting back the bad foods you eat is much more important than exercise in terms of losing weight. I don't exercise much myself, but I'm watching my caloric intake (which is easier in college, where they directly give you the nutritional info in the food they serve), and so far I believe I've lost perhaps 5-10 pounds within my stay here.



Cutting calories is important but if you JUST cut calories and don't exercise you are destroying your metabolism. Your body will eventually get used to the lower caloric intake and just digest things more slowly and efficiently. If you do that, it will just keep getting harder and harder not to put on X amount of weight. I always think it's a good idea to cut calories a bit and also burn calories with lots of good cardio.

I would argue that staying active is probably more important than watching calories to maintain your weight in the long run.


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Cutting calories is important but if you JUST cut calories and don't exercise you are destroying your metabolism. Your body will eventually get used to the lower caloric intake and just digest things more slowly and efficiently. If you do that, it will just keep getting harder and harder not to put on X amount of weight. I always think it's a good idea to cut calories a bit and also burn calories with lots of good cardio.
> 
> I would argue that staying active is probably more important than watching calories to maintain your weight in the long run.


True. I guess what I was trying to say was that exercise alone isn't going to cut it. It helps, obviously, but cutting back will get you the best results (obvious, yes, but it's true).


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 6, 2012)

I am super skinny, but I find it unhealthy. generally, because I feel weak and I always have panic attacks. I can feel my pulse real bad and often get black outs


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

Percy said:


> True. I guess what I was trying to say was that exercise alone isn't going to cut it. It helps, obviously, but cutting back will get you the best results (obvious, yes, but it's true).


I have cut back quite a bit from the way I used to eat, but I still believe I eat rather badly. Sometimes I can't help it as I live with my family, attend High School and have no job, I have to eat what is given to me or cooked for me pretty much. You are right though. The first five pounds alone I lost after quitting soda.


----------



## Bluetip (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm definitely the opposite of what the original thread question started as. I'm like, 5'1 and about 90lbs and that's on a good day. My doctor says I'm underweight but regardless, I can't seem to gain a lot. Going to start my workout exercises soon though so that should help, but yeah, as a fur I'm definitely a small one xD


----------



## AndriasSch (Nov 8, 2012)

I find this thread truly interesting, since i'm moving from europe to north america i'm afraid of messing too much with our regular diet (i don't want to be scared of eating lol). I have to be very careful with cholesterol, i'm one of those girls whose body goes on 'all the fat!' rampage and turns hypothyroid whenever it feels like that ._. i'm average for my stature, 5,57 and weight 136 pounds but ppl still think i'm skinny with clothes on. All the girls i know who went to usa gained a lot of weight ._. (shhh, i should stop this nonsense and stop worrying Ã³_Ã´).

A friend says since he started fursuiting has been losing weight, has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Magick (Nov 10, 2012)

Used to be a bit overweight until high school, now I'm 6'00 and around 155 lbs. Not really fat or muscular though, but I'm trying to work on it. My two cents though, fandoms in general tend to have fans/members that aren't very physically active and eat a bunch of microwaveable/fast food due to convenience, price and wanting to socialize online or play video games.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If you're looking for empathy or to convey a message to people it's good to be tactful.
> 
> You started your post by saying: "Is there no forum on the planet where people are not complete assholes?  You people disgust me."
> 
> What kind of reaction were you _really _hoping to get? :\



Well, folks were being a bit harsh. I will admit I got carried away, but I was just a little surprised that I would receive such ridicule for being adamant about my sole attraction to furries. I had assumed that people would have been a little more supportive considering how much flak furries get by other people who just want to incite hatred.

As for the reaction, I was more expecting a really hateful response by the people I was talking to. I did generalize a bit by just saying "you people". I should have clarified the fact that the statement was only intended for those who where being rude, or snide. In all honesty, after the sensational post I made, I did not get as much hatred or anger as I had expected, which kinda restored my faith in this site. 

The main reason I came to this site to express my opinions and experiences was because I assumed that I would be able to get support and feedback without all the hatred that spawns from the lack of understanding about furries in most other places. I have nobody to talk to in my life about any of this. I dont think I have actually verbalized the word "furry" or anything. I just think it is not really healthy to not have the ability to talk about this specific problem with anyone, I am tired of keeping it to myself, and it seems to have an effect on my mental health. I have tons of friends, but none I can really talk about this with because I dont want it to effect their opinion of me, even if they say it wouldn't, it would subconsciously if you know what I mean.

So, in conclusion, I am sorry for being so......naive. You must understand I am not really in a solid state of mind due to this building stress, with nowhere to vent it at, it can be influential on my ability to properly convey the message I am trying to illustrate.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 22, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> For future reference, if you are ever curious as to whether complete strangers or people you've otherwise never met care whether something is meaningful to you, the answer is, "no."



Well, that is why I posted the sensational and somewhat arrogant statements. In a crude attempt to convey how much it did mean to me. I more hoped that someone would have a similar opinion (about being attracted exclusively to furries), and through that common belief, would see the importance I place on it, if you get my drift? Sorry for not being more clear.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 22, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am super skinny, but I find it unhealthy. generally, because I feel weak and I always have panic attacks. I can feel my pulse real bad and often get black outs



Wow, I too am rather skinny and have been having panic attacks. I assumed it was the changing weather having a "seasonal affective disorder" type effect on me. Perhaps it is that I have started eating even less due to the lack of work in the fall/winter, and also doing less exercise. I went to my doctor and she found no reason for the anxiety/panic attacks. I think you may have found a possible cause, thanks.

ETA: Though I would like to add that another possibility is this whole problem of me only being attracted to furries, that and not being able to talk about it. I feel this is possible as well because I dreamed of a furry a bit ago, and when I awoke my anxiety was completely gone for that day. Really sucks.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 22, 2012)

well, here in the land down under, where I am, the reverse is true, lots of skinny people. I've only met a few that are over that.  *shrugs*


----------



## L-A-N-T-A (Nov 22, 2012)

I've never been to a con and I've only seen footage of suiters not so much those out of suit. So I'm not sure the ratio of weights, but everyone seemed fairly average. To add to what's already here, I'm 5'9 and weigh 144.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 22, 2012)

This is my secret to maintaining an attractive weight.
>Don't grab the largest plate for your food
>if you did, don't go back for seconds
>get off your ass every once in a while

This coming from an ex-fatfuck. You can do it, I believe in you.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 22, 2012)

'murica

But seriously I don't see what's wrnog with overweight people, if they are like very overweight or obese then yeah I think they should put the effort in to lose some weight, but not when they're only a few kilos overweight.

It's very rare to see a fat person in my country, the are more bycicles than cars and the average Dutch person has 2 bikes XD, I have 4 bikes. BECAUSE PEOPLE KEEP STEALING THEM!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2012)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> This is my secret to maintaining an attractive weight.
> >Don't grab the largest plate for your food
> >if you did, don't go back for seconds
> >get off your ass every once in a while
> ...



This is true as shit

People call me slim, and my "secret" is just that I only eat when my gut's rumbling away, and I eat enough so I don't feel it anymore.

I'm unfit as fuck though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 22, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> 'murica
> 
> But seriously I don't see what's wrnog with overweight people, if they are like very overweight or obese then yeah I think they should put the effort in to lose some weight, but not when they're only a few kilos overweight.
> 
> It's very rare to see a fat person in my country, the are more bycicles than cars and the average Dutch person has 2 bikes XD, I have 4 bikes. BECAUSE PEOPLE KEEP STEALING THEM!



That's why I stopped riding them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 22, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This is true as shit
> 
> People call me slim, and my "secret" is just that I only eat when my gut's rumbling away, and I eat enough so I don't feel it anymore.
> 
> I'm unfit as fuck though.


Same. Though I feel like I'm eating all the time...I'm always hungry even though I eat huge plates of food and go for seconds


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2012)

I am the only furry I know in person and I'm quite lean.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this applies to any computer centered hobby or activity. Eh, just watch some con footage you'll see a wide range.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 3, 2012)

Sweet Pea the Malamute said:


> "By and large, furries tend to be bi, and large"?



haha i like that its not just that most furs are overweight the other lot are very underweight but they think they are "average build" when in fact they are walking skeletons ,furs seem to gravitate to one extreme or the other,i only know a few who are really do have a average build.  i was a few stone overweight so i started working out and changing my diet and i lost a couple of stone
trying to get into better shape but it is hard when most of your hobbies have you sitting on ur ass all day:3


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm 6 ft tall, and I'm as fat as a muthafucka. I'm trying to lose it, though. It's giving me problems.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 3, 2012)

I think most people would place me on the skinny train, but seeing as I'm 20+ lbs over my ideal, I don't consider myself that anymore.
Most people in general are fat, and furries are of the online demographic, so most furries are fat. *shrug*


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

6"3' 177 lbs. I work out daily, don't do a lot of strength training. Muscles are gross, ugh.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> 6"3' 177 lbs. I work out daily, don't do a lot of strength training. Muscles are gross, ugh.



How muscular are you talking about, though?

It's not like you are going to dosome strength training and wake up one day looking like Jay Cutler.

Shit, I do a lot of strength training but I don't want to get *big* and with my body type that's not going to happen easily, anyway.

I need to be on a 8000 kCal/day diet to gain significant amounts of weight when I'm really active and that's not easy to do.

I like having *some build* though, but I'm short and getting bulky would look weird.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> How muscular are you talking about, though?
> 
> It's not like you are going to dosome strength training and wake up one day looking like Jay Cutler.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I probably do need to fit *some* strength into my schedule. Being a terrible girly man, I've always been repelled by the idea, but, yeah. Muscle is pretty important, as is not looking like a lanky motherfucker.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm actually superduper skinny. :X It'd be good for my image to add some extra fluff


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Validuz said:


> I'm actually superduper skinny. :X It'd be good for my image to add some extra fluff



If you gain weight, go for muscle =P

Get some protein powder (Muscle Milk tastes the best, mix with 1% milk) and eat 3-5 meals a day with shakes in between each meal.

Also, for a while I just drank a gallon of milk a day. LOTS of protein and I got the 1%.

I would only do that if you're lifting weights all the time, though. Getting fat won't make you look better.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

I broke down and had a veggie burger today for lunch, I feel so fat!! :V


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I broke down and had a veggie burger today for lunch, I feel so fat!! :V


I could write an entire rant on people's terrible fixation with low-carb. _You literally need energy to live please for the love of god consume food._


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I could write an entire rant on people's terrible fixation with low-carb. _You literally need energy to live please for the love of god consume food._



If you're trying to lose weight, the goal *kinda is* a calorie deficit =P

Over time that will destroy your metabolism though, where you can only eat a fraction of the amount of food you could before and maintain weight.

You'll eventually get back there again but I think it's best to not have an excessive calorie deficit for extended periods of time.

Maybe losing the weight incrementally would be best.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

I am, Ive been trying to lose weight so I need to eat stuff like veggie burgers and the like.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If you're trying to lose weight, the goal *kinda is* a calorie deficit =P
> 
> Over time that will destroy your metabolism though, where you can only eat a fraction of the amount of food you could before and maintain weight.
> 
> ...


Oh, I was referring to healthy-weight people obsessing about carb things, aha, sorry about that. I get all these skinny meowthing boinkers who are obsessed about the specific carb count of every single thing (I work in a bakery).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2012)

Meowthing boinkers? Lol wut XD


----------



## Ricky (Dec 3, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Oh, I was referring to healthy-weight people obsessing about carb things, aha, sorry about that. I get all these skinny meowthing boinkers who are obsessed about the specific carb count of every single thing (I work in a bakery).



That's kind of silly unless they have a real problem keeping the weight off and just look that way because they count calories obsessively (doubtful).

I know if I'm active, I can basically eat whatever I want and maintain my weight. I don't eat candy or drink soda, though.

If I'm not active I can gain weight really easily without trying.


----------



## Le0wolf (Dec 5, 2012)

Being a life long athlete and recent professional gymnast and vaulter, i've always been slim and strong, most obese furs i think are just too lazy to work it off.  Its hard i know, but once you start it gets easier as the pounds come off!


----------



## Cassedy (Dec 5, 2012)

179 cm tall, 81 kg. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7361516/
But I am russian, so I'm just adding to "this is american and not a furry thing"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Eh, McDonalds isn't necessarily worse than a lot of other restaurants though. Also, the quality of food in places like that has gone up (they started offering salads, apple slices instead of fries, etc) and obesity is still skyrocketing. I really think the ADA is missing the mark on that one. They are concentrating on fast food but that hasn't changed since like the 80s (and again, if it did it's only gotten better from all the bad press). So, what has changed?
> 
> These days EVERYONE has a car. Fuck, people don't even need to go to the mall and walk around to shop anymore, which is where I'm sure 70% of America was getting most of their exercise. These days just turn on a computer; don't even leave your hose.
> 
> People were not biologically meant to live such sedentary lifestyles.



For once I agree with you. These days you don't have to get up to go to the bank to draw money out or check your balance4, you don't have to go out to do shopping, not even for groceries as many leading supermarkets do home delivery now. Many leading department stores have websites and offer delivery too. It's this mixed with unhealthy eating that causes people to gain weight. As well as just pure laziness with some people.

Some people comfort eat when depressed which doesn't help either.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Your still young, it will change once your metabolism slows.  Also booze doesn't help.  I used to be a skinny shit till I started drinking.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 6, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Oh, I was referring to healthy-weight people obsessing about carb things, aha, sorry about that. I get all these skinny meowthing boinkers who are obsessed about the specific carb count of every single thing (I work in a bakery).



People who carb/calorie count are retarded. If you can't step back and  decide that a mayonnaise covered lardwich is not going to be good for  you without the nutritional facts sticker then you lack common sense.

Infact  most 'unhealthy' people know that what they're eating is bad for them, and they  choose to do it anyway because eating good tasting food makes them  happy. I don't just mean fat people either;  I know plenty of skinny people who eat garbage food too.

With this in mind I find it hilarious how people attribute negative attributes onto fat people when some of the most shallow, idiotic, and ignorant people I've met were all 'health enthusiasts' who starve themselves or dedicate so much of their energy to maintaining a 'healthy figure' that they don't have time to do anything else or won't go out to eat/drink with you because they can't cheat on their diet even though they hit the gym 5 days a week.

Inb4 some genetically gifted loser accuses me of being a fatass. :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 6, 2012)

Dude, I go to furry events and see so many skinny twinks you can not even imagine.

I also see quite a bit of neckbeards, but less of a neckbeard to twink ratio, I think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 6, 2012)

Yup, I see more twigs than hippos at cons and meets.


----------



## Tango (Dec 7, 2012)

Brazen said:


> To be perfectly fair though, the US has an appalling standard of food quality. The FDA is in the pocket of the fast food lobby pretty much. I don't know if any of you have tried comparing food in Europe with food in the US but there's a world of difference, even for places like McDonalds which are forced to serve better quality products here.



I've been to several countries in Europe and I can only echo what you're saying, Brazen. World of frigging difference.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Dude, I go to furry events and see so many skinny twinks you can not even imagine.
> 
> I also see quite a bit of neckbeards, but less of a neckbeard to twink ratio, I think.



Yeah, things have changed a lot. It used to be the opposite.

I'm not complaining :lol:


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 20, 2012)

haha what the fuck is a "neckbeard" i never heard of that b4?:O


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 20, 2012)

wolfstyle said:


> haha what the fuck is a "neckbeard" i never heard of that b4?:O


http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...humb/9/94/Neckbeards.png/200px-Neckbeards.png


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 20, 2012)

Everyone is just big boned.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe all the furs pile on the pounds to hibernate through the lonely winters.


As for me im just average, average pretty much everything.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm around 5'6"ish and 110 lbs.
I've always had a super fast metabolism. When I eat I suddenly look pregnant and then it all goes poof and my ribs and all my other bones stick out again.
I don't exercise at all because I'm a lazyass turtle.

I'm an extremely bony person :A


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 20, 2012)

Im 1.9 meters...(Around 6Ft.4In.) 69 kilograms (154 ish pounds)
I eat a lot but don't gain any weight


----------



## Magick (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to be a bit more on the big side but then I started to eat healthier food and exercise a bit, plus I do a lot of walking around at work to boot. Just walking more often made a world of difference.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 21, 2012)

lol oh my! i have a beard myself...luckily i was never that big at my fattest if i got that bad i would of had myself put down:3


----------



## dab (Dec 21, 2012)

I weigh 200 pounds, although I haven't gained weight in about 4 months (Which I'm happy about). I tend to think that my weight is attributed to an unhealthy diet along with insecurities created from bullying a few years ago. I also have Aspergers, although I doubt that has too much to do with it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 21, 2012)

dab said:


> I weigh 200 pounds, although I haven't gained weight in about 4 months (Which I'm happy about). I tend to think that my weight is attributed to an unhealthy diet along with insecurities created from bullying a few years ago. I also have Aspergers, although I doubt that has too much to do with it.



Without knowing your height that doesn't really mean much.

 If you're 6ft-something that could be fine, but if you're 5'7 it wouldn't be =P

And, no -- Asperger's has nothing to do with it. People with Asperger's can still use a treadmill ;3

You say it's about insecurities, but if you start being active you'll likely lose a lot of those insecurities and feel better about yourself.

At least, that's what I've seen with myself and many other people...


----------



## dab (Dec 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Without knowing your height that doesn't really mean much.
> 
> If you're 6ft-something that could be fine, but if you're 5'7 it wouldn't be =P



5' 7" unfortunately. You're right about Aspergers not being an excuse, but I didn't think it actually had that much to do with things. My family has a history of diabetes, so I think I need to actually take some initiative and exercise. I have witnessed first hand how much of a pain in the ass type 2 diabetes is.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 22, 2012)

dab said:


> 5' 7" unfortunately. You're right about Aspergers not being an excuse, but I didn't think it actually had that much to do with things. My family has a history of diabetes, so I think I need to actually take some initiative and exercise. I have witnessed first hand how much of a pain in the ass type 2 diabetes is.



You're not in a bad place.

You probably want to lose a bit of weight but that might happen by itself if you become more active.

I'm not convinced "diets" work any better than just eating right and being active (for most people).


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 23, 2012)

5' 10" and 160 i work out a few times a week but yet i still feel out of shape


----------



## Ricky (Dec 23, 2012)

thebronychip said:


> 5' 10" and 160 i work out a few times a week but yet i still feel out of shape



You probably shouldn't feel out of shape =p

I mean, that's a good weight for your height.

Then again, I'm overly critical about myself. I'm never quite happy with where I am; I always think I can do better.

I don't think that's a *bad* thing, but you shouldn't feel like you're out of shape if you're really not.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 24, 2012)

i can only think of 1 condition that would make u obese and not be your own fault and thats 
*Prader*â€“*Willi syndrome* everything else is just down to us,no one forces the food into my mouth.once i realises that i was able to take resposability
and start loosing weight.
sorry to be harsh but its the truth


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, and on the topic of height vs weight, my mate is shorter than me and like 160 pounds. But it's mainly muscle. XD

And that is why when I met him I called him a pony. He's a shortass with long hair and steel toed boots. ;3


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm 6'1" 195LBS last time I checked, no fat. Now, I have to push a 750LB cruiser up a dirt hill, so that I can start it with nobody hearing, and try to buy vodka stealth style. Yeah baby, I'm all about fitness! Fitness and health!


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

Ruastin said:


> Im 1.9 meters...(Around 6Ft.4In.) 69 kilograms (154 ish pounds)
> I eat a lot but don't gain any weight



Congratulations, you have a tape worm. I named mine "Bob".


----------



## Nuzzle (Jan 18, 2013)

About 8 months ago I looked myself in the mirror and wanted to change that 340lb fat piece of shit into a much better looking and healthier guy at around 190-200 lbs I am 5'11" and I currently am at 260lbs Already starting to feel a change in how I present myself and the some of the insecurity I have had before is starting to go away. 

And for a big guy I like to to think I look pretty good ;O Im not shy in sharing in how I look ^-^ So if you want to see ask me.


----------



## Xx_Whimsie_xX (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, some people have hormonal problems o:
PCOS runs in my family, I have it. It causes major depression issues if not handled right... I would know...


----------



## DC_Skunk (Jan 18, 2013)

im not really sure i am a fan of fat fur art but only because when i was younger and getign into the fandom the first char i thought of that was a furry was baloo from the jungle book diseny movies so for me he started me on likeign furry art and wantign to draw them granted i am small in my group that i hand out with but the group of furs i hang with we are all a mix match group. im not sure what made others think there is one kind of fury size that is the main one or anythgin but like the aray of critters that are out there there are also body types and at the same time diffrent ideas and socal abilitys so my guess with what ever dirt you role in its all dirt


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 18, 2013)

Furries are internet nerds. Internet nerds are usually fat. Therefore Furries are usually fat.


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Europe.-- well I have seen mostly skinny people. I have been on meets and all so only 2-3 where there fat. Other 18 where just fine or in normal limit. On cons... well I havent been on one but I heard stories that people there are skinny/normal mostly. 

America? I dont live there so I cant judge.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 18, 2013)

Daggerjaw Bloodwolf said:


> Europe.-- well I have seen mostly skinny people. I have been on meets and all so only 2-3 where there fat. Other 18 where just fine or in normal limit. On cons... well I havent been on one but I heard stories that people there are skinny/normal mostly.
> 
> America? I dont live there so I cant judge.



In America, we prize fast food over healthy, tasty food, so 1/3 of our population is obese. Since the furry fandom is an internet fandom, it is likely many furries in America are fat since high internet usage is associated with a sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> In America, we prize fast food over healthy, tasty food, so 1/3 of our population is obese. Since the furry fandom is an internet fandom, it is likely many furries in America are fat since high internet usage is associated with a sedentary lifestyle.



I guess so then


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys might want to start expanding the "in America" bit to include most of the Western world. The US might be the most advanced and most visible case, but with very few exceptions most of the western nations are facing the issue of a growing percentage of their population being obese. It's happening here in South America, it's happening in Europe... it's not limited to a single place, it's just taking longer than it did in the US.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 18, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> You guys might want to start expanding the "in America" bit to include most of the Western world. The US might be the most advanced and most visible case, but with very few exceptions most of the western nations are facing the issue of a growing percentage of their population being obese. It's happening here in South America, it's happening in Europe... it's not limited to a single place, it's just taking longer than it did in the US.



C-3PO would say: we're doomed.


----------



## Golden (Jan 19, 2013)

lol! I'm a twig (135 Lbs). I'm not physically active, but I eat well.


----------



## toddf-alt (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, this is kind of an interesting subject for me; because the furry fandom is actually the reason I got in shape.
I used to be a pretty normal guy, relatively speaking. A bit on the chubby side, and not very fit. And then, about a year ago, I was exposed quite accidentally to a bit of suggestive furry art. It seemed weird to me that I'd find it so attractive and interesting. So I started jogging to take my mind off it. And when THAT wasn't enough anymore, I took to the gym and started lifting weights and shadow-boxing in my spare time.
Nine months of literally trying to run from and/or fight my problem later, and I just decided, "eh... not the weirdest interest I could have. Let's roll with it." And by then, jogging and going to the gym had become a habit with me.
So, here I am. I've met some pretty cool people here; I'm well on my way to a killer bod; and I'm thinking of trying some martial arts sometime soon. And I owe it all to you guys.
Well, US guys now, I guess.
Feels interesting, man.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm underweight to the point where it has negative effects on my health. I can't help it, though, seems my metabolism enjoys eviscerating all calories I intake.


----------



## Zentio (Jan 20, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> I originally had a dream to become the fattest man alive.  Damn is it hard to do when you don't even like food.  Gave up on that years ago.



I'm the same way, but I'm still tryin lol.

As for the thread, people already gave some pretty clear explanations so I won't get into that, but I do wonder why there's hate from some of the posters here. It's okay to not like fatties but going "how can they not be disgusted" and stuff like that is really crappy. For some people (like me) it's a life choice, for others they likely ARE tryin to lose weight but calling them gross doesn't help and makes them wanna give up tryin to lose weight. 

It's also kinda hypocritical to hate on someone for being fat while you are a furry :V


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

Zentio said:


> It's also kinda hypocritical to hate on someone for being fat while you are a furry :V


Well, to be perfectly fair there aren't a lot of consistent health issues related to simply being a furry, compared to being obese. :V

That's my beef with obesity. I might not like how it looks, but I understand other people do. The health part, not so much. But eh, people have the right to kill themselves as slowly as they want. Some do it with food, some do it with cigarettes, some do it with drugs, I'm doing it with my inevitable future mental breakdown. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Well, to be perfectly fair there aren't a lot of consistent health issues related to simply being a furry, compared to being obese. :V
> 
> That's my beef with obesity. I might not like how it looks, but I understand other people do. The health part, not so much. But eh, people have the right to kill themselves as slowly as they want. Some do it with food, some do it with cigarettes, some do it with drugs, I'm doing it with my inevitable future mental breakdown. :V



I dunno...some furries can be enablers to unhealthy alternative lifestyles. :V

Then again I am with you...If a person wants to endanger their heath on their own and know the consequences of their own actions, that's on them. When a person willingly endangers others out of pure selfishness, that's when I have a problem.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I dunno...some furries can be enablers to unhealthy alternative lifestyles. :V


Oh, come on. You know it's statistically _certain_-- erm, _probable_-- err, _possible _that there may be a couple furries out there that aren't on the fast-track to self-destruction! :V

(As for me? I'm pretty much straight edge. Not bragging, it's kinda boring sometimes. )


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Oh, come on. You know it's statistically _certain_-- erm, _probable_-- err, _possible _that there may be a couple furries out there that aren't on the fast-track to self-destruction! :V
> 
> (As for me? I'm pretty much straight edge. Not bragging, it's kinda boring sometimes. )



Lol That's why I used "Some" and  not all or most, you silly goose. :V


----------



## DaedolonX (Jan 20, 2013)

I weighed about 200 lbs at my worst. Then I started sucking cock and dropped 50 lbs. I'm about 145 now at 5'8"


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

DaedolonX said:


> I weighed about 200 lbs at my worst. Then I started sucking cock and dropped 50 lbs. I'm about 145 now at 5'8"


I seriously hope that wasn't the only thing you did to lose weight. I mean, it would be a pretty bland diet. :V



Ozriel said:


> Lol That's why I used "Some" and  not all or most, you silly goose. :V


I stand corrected!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I seriously hope that wasn't the only thing you did to lose weight. I mean, it would be a pretty bland diet. :V



At least he is getting lots of protein and other vitamins...unless his partner eats crap.


----------



## DaedolonX (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> I seriously hope that wasn't the only thing you did to lose weight. I mean, it would be a pretty bland diet. :V



Well, That and lifting weights. Along with changing my diet and eating 5 times a day.


----------



## Zentio (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Well, to be perfectly fair there aren't a lot of consistent health issues related to simply being a furry, compared to being obese. :V
> 
> That's my beef with obesity. I might not like how it looks, but I understand other people do. The health part, not so much. But eh, people have the right to kill themselves as slowly as they want. Some do it with food, some do it with cigarettes, some do it with drugs, I'm doing it with my inevitable future mental breakdown. :V



I guess I shoulda specified "hating on someone for being fat and thinking it's "gross" while being furry" sorry about that.

But I agree with ya, for example I don't smoke but it still annoys me how there's so many laws out there against them, it's their body let them do what they want with it.


----------



## Furcade (Jan 20, 2013)

Zentio said:


> ...I don't smoke but it still annoys me how there's so many laws out there against them, *it's their body let them do what they want with it*.



...except for when it harms everyone around them. Anyway, on-topic:

I am underweight, technically, I think. I used to be overweight, then I started playing host to helicobacter pylori. And then my body beat me up when I ate food. So now I'm not overweight any more.


----------



## Prextel (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm proud to be part of the American 30%. I'm not a twig, but I'm not fat. My chest tends to stick out more because of my box-esque rib cage (no man boobs here, though!): But NOT fat! I hike regularly... to McDonalds >


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, it's said that around 90% of Americans will be overweight by the year 2015, so there's your answer. Working out and eating real food made a huge difference for me. I guess it's a good thing I started doing so at a young age as well.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Zentio said:


> I guess I shoulda specified "hating on someone for being fat and thinking it's "gross" while being furry" sorry about that.


I'm not entirely sure I get your point here. Wouldn't that also mean that you can't say being fat is "gross" if you're a wargamer, soccer player or member of any other hobby group? Is there any group that would be allowed? I understand not liking obesity to be called "gross", you have a point there: it's disrespectable. But the _"while being furry"_ conditional is throwing me out for a loop.



Zentio said:


> But I agree with ya, for example I don't smoke but it still annoys me  how there's so many laws out there against them, it's their body let  them do what they want with it.


Of course, smoking is an issue that has to be regulated by laws because there is such a thing as second-hand smoke, so they would be harming others. Same thing for most illegal drugs: people getting high off their minds isn't all that much of an issue (well, as long as you don't consider the drain on welfare they cause), but drug abuse often leads to violence against other people.

Now, laws forbidding suicide? Those are weird. Although a case could be made for suicide bringing serious emotional distress to the friends and families of whoever commits it.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 21, 2013)

i'm a small guy (5'4, 130 lbs), there is stereotype about obesity within the fandom, but, come on... this is america! (at least that's where i'm from) and people tend to be pretty big here. i go to high school and about maybe one third is obese? idk the exact numbers, but in the south, everybody is just huge (ever hear of honey boo boo? its some scary s**t!!!)


----------



## MattJF15 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't want to seem like an ass. But by stereotyping Americans as fat and obese is highly rude. Seriously. Not all of us are fat. And by fat, it means over weight. If you think overweight, you think 400 pounds. In reality, it means like instead of 140 pounds, you are 150 pounds. Not that bad, or even thought of as fat. The media only emphasizes weight in America because they love a good story that can criticize someone. Think about it. Who is easier to say America is overweight? A picture of a 150 pound guy only slightly overweight, very common in reality. Or a picture of a 400 pound guy, less likely to find.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 21, 2013)

I suppose I've noticed the stereotype, and in a lot of the pictures from various cons, there does seem to be a high percentage of overweight people in the fandom. I agree that part of this is likely due to the fact that the furry fandom is largely internet based, and sitting on the internet for extended periods certainly doesn't help you lose weight.

As for me, my situation is somewhat different. I was a good healthy weight just a few years ago, 180lbs and fit. Used to transport cargo for a living so lots of lifting kept me in shape. Unfortunately, I broke my back and wrist in a severe on the job accident, and spent a year recovering. Being inactive as I was led to weight gain. Now that I'm on the mend, I'm losing weight again slowly. Lifting would surely speed it up, but the metal parts holding my bones together don't agree with the weights. So I manage it through diet and what exercise I'm capable of doing. By the end of the year I hope to be back to my pre-injury weight.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2013)

David41 said:


> I'm down from 256 to 185. I viewed the display The tallest mountain on Blockbuster online and noticed I didn't want to urine away my life at the front side of a pc. I have a huge structure so if I can reduce another 10 weight I'll be almost too thin. Also, attach unwanted skin! I have like 120 chins!


What are you? A Chinese phone book?


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 21, 2013)

Let it be known that I am an American that suffers from hypothyroidism, and I am still not fat. q.q (Got hypothyroidism due to malnutrition during depression.)
I'm not skinny, but I'm not fat wither. I would say I'm well below the average, but not at my goal? Make sense?


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest, I'm a big guy, and I'm comfortable with my appearance and I always either let bullying not affect me or I respond with some smart ass reply, but I'm trying to lose weight for health's sake


----------



## Distorted (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 5"10' and 150 lbs. 

Ever since I quit my job, I've been steadily gaining weight. It's mostly due to horrible eating habits (I'm a notorious midnight snacker), but I still try to stay active. I don't mind the extra weight, but I hate how my body changes size randomly. I can wear things fine one day and then have it be loose or uncomfortably tight the next day. It's quite annoying. 

I've also been trying to cut more processed foods out of my diet and eat more natural stuff. It actually does make you feel better, so I'm gonna try and stick with it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 5'5 and I'm about 57kg (just over 9st and whatever the hell that is in lbs) and gaining.

I love the extra bit of weight, but it would be nice to fit into all my favourite clothes again. But I don't see myself losing any because I have no willpower over what I eat.

I'm a firm believer that big =/= unattractive. It's an individual thing. Sometimes, some/lots of extra weight looks great on people.


----------



## Xionist (Sep 21, 2013)

You guys make me feel like I don't belong here in The States, haha. 5'7" and only 110lbs(Actually, 107lbs last time I checked). I sit at my computer all day and my diet consists of various junk food and Dr.Pepper. I don't even exercise, at all.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 21, 2013)

im like 120 and 5'9 or something im preety skinny i can feel my top two spine bones
only exercise i get is doing taekwondo at the local taekwondo place


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 21, 2013)

If I were to put myself on a scale from skinny to seriously overweight, I'd say I'm about, oh... above average weight. I try to do a lot of exercising, but that doesn't seem to help much. *Facepaw* Maybe I should cut down on what I eat.


----------



## Chrome (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm skinny, but some of my friends are overweight.


----------



## Troj (Sep 21, 2013)

I have noticed that furries tend to be on the rotund or zaftig side, yes. But, that may be part of a larger geek trend, where the vast majority of geeks tend to either be buttertrolls or 90-lb skeletons.

I'm a wee, tiny, usually underweight thing, myself. I've been trying to exercise more, in order to build strength and muscle.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 6 feet and 210-215 lbs. (it varies a lot). I have muscle, but I also have fat, so yeah, I'm just a big guy altogether. I think the worst part is my thighs. They're mad fat. I can lose weight really easily, though. Dropped like, ten pounds from a diet change over the course of a month. One time I was eating nothing but fast food but exercising more and it happened again. Somehow, I still manage to gain that weight back. Not sure how that happens.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 21, 2013)

I suppose the stereotype is somewhat true. Of course, a lot of my friends in the furry community are a tad pudgy (certainly, wouldn't say they're overweight). But, keep in mind that I don't give a rats' ass on whether they're as skinny as a toothpick or as large as a house. What matters is how they act as well as their personality. As for me, I'm a shorty at just 4'11 at 110 lbs with the personality like that of a feisty chihuahua.


----------



## Wither (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> I suppose the stereotype is somewhat true. Of course, a lot of my friends in the furry community are a tad pudgy (certainly, wouldn't say they're overweight). But, keep in mind that I don't give a rats' ass on whether they're as skinny as a toothpick or as large as a house. What matters is how they act as well as their personality. As for me, I'm a shorty at just 4'11 at 110 lbs with the personality like that of a feisty chihuahua.



You may not be able to see it but I am applauding you. Beautiful /single tear

Also I believe I fit the category of meh.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm 187 lb, 5'10. I do gym but I need to run a bit.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 21, 2013)

I am a small wooman of 5 feet and I need to lose some weight.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm 6' 5" and weigh 161 lbs, so this certainly doesn't apply to me. My problem has always been that I can't seem to gain any weight.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm around 5 feet something and pretty thin, I suppose. I'm just worried that it will go away at some point, so I do my best to eat right and exercise.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 22, 2013)

I just caught myself with a bag of tortilla chips in one hand, and a stick of butter in the other. What do?


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 22, 2013)

Sauvignon said:


> I just caught myself with a bag of tortilla chips in one hand, and a stick of butter in the other. What do?



Replace the butter with a healthy salsa or guacamole, or just go for it and use the butter.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 22, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Replace the butter with a healthy salsa or guacamole, or just go for it and use the butter.



Or melt cheese on chips, and continue as before?


----------



## Troj (Sep 22, 2013)

However: when I first attended FC, it was the most diverse-looking group I have EVER seen at a geek con. The face of the geekdom may be changing, but there was a sizable contingent of people I would've called "hip hoppers" (unless there's a special term), and even, a few I would've thought of as jocks, because they were slender and _muscular!_

I have never seen anyone who looks like Mangusu (yummers!) walking around a standard anime or sci fi con.

(FC also marked the first time I've ever seen black people at a geek con. Seriously.)


----------



## Kanic (Sep 22, 2013)

The fandom is notorious for how many overweight people there are. Also, I may not be very invovled in the general gay community, and correct me if I'm wrong, but the fandom is the only place I've seen that supports others with weight gain fetishes. I mean, to each their own, but I think the heavier folk that are into fat and weight gain feed into it (HAH) a bit too much at times.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 22, 2013)

Kanic said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but the fandom is the only place I've seen that supports others with weight gain fetishes..



Saying that, d'you reckon there is a larger overlap between furries and feeders than with other fandoms and feeders?


----------



## Troj (Sep 22, 2013)

^^^^I think so, personally, based on what I've observed. 

But, for me, that opens up at least a couple of very interesting chicken-egg questions here.

How many people _develop _a fat and/or feeder and/or inflation fetish as a result of being involved in the fandom?

How much of that is due to being around fat people in the fandom, and how much of it's due to being surrounded just by the fetish itself?

How many fat people and fetishists gravitate towards the fandom _because_ it's fat-friendly and/or fat-fetish-friendly?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 22, 2013)

I would be inclined to believe that actually. 

In fact, there are many gay men that have the same fetish. So seeing as there are a sizable amount of gay furries in the fandom, it would probably lead to a noticeable amount of individuals with fat fetishes. though, it might be because of the openness of the fandom as mentioned many times before. The probability of it would be more than a coincidence.

As for when fetishes start, they usually are ingrained sometime early like childhood. Due to some present stimulus and freak conditioning, people can develop a fetish without even realizing it. Once they hit adolescence when sexual impulses start to rise, the fetish starts to manifest. The furry fandom being as imaginative and open as it is, acts as an way to manifest one's likings. I would argue the fandom does not cause fetishes but rather it lets other realize their own. 

There are so many factors that could go into what causes one to have fetish. It could be those around the person, the person themselves, media, etc. A fixation on a certain thing at a very early age is usually when it begins, but as to how it develops is beyond me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 22, 2013)

I think that it could be the case for some people, but I do think that for many, it's a coincidence.

I know that some people have _those_ kinds of desires and attractions BEFORE they joined the furry fandom, or even knew what a furry was. Or I may just be speaking for myself here.

I guess it's similar to the question of 'why are there so many LGBT people in the fandom? Is it coincidence or more acceptance, or what?'


----------



## Troj (Sep 22, 2013)

There is a sizable (ho!) community of gay men with feeder and fat fetishes, so, yeah, it may just be a case of spillover. 

What I find intriguing is that straight dudes with the same fetish appear to be fewer and further between, relative to gay men with the fetish--or perhaps, just less vocal and "out"--and that the number of women with the fetish seems to be smaller still. What gives?



> Due to some present stimulus and freak conditioning, people can develop a  fetish without even realizing it. Once they hit adolescence when sexual  impulses start to rise, the fetish starts to manifest. The furry fandom  being as imaginative and open as it is, acts as an way to manifest  one's likings. I would argue the fandom does not cause fetishes but  rather it lets other realize their own.



That tends to be my understanding as well.

To clarify, I don't think the fandom "causes" fetishes per se, as much as it might just expose people to things that might not've been on their radar otherwise, or sexualizes things that a person might not have otherwise associated with sex.

I reckon if a person has a powerful, memorable experience related to a particular person or thing, they may come to associate those feelings with sexual arousal, and subsequently associate that person or thing with being sexually aroused. 

To my mind, this is perhaps why so many ex-Catholics have spanking and/or nun fetishes, and also why so many people have fetishes that are related to shame or embarrassment in some form.

I also imagine that a person might conceivably develop an acquired taste for something after being exposed to it enough times, and/or after being deprived of alternatives.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 22, 2013)

Troj said:


> There is a sizable (ho!) community of gay men with feeder and fat fetishes, so, yeah, it may just be a case of spillover.
> 
> What I find intriguing is that straight dudes with the same fetish appear to be fewer and further between, relative to gay men with the fetish--or perhaps, just less vocal and "out"--and that the number of women with the fetish seems to be smaller still. What gives?



These are the questions we will never know the answers to.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Ricky said:


> These days EVERYONE has a car. Fuck, people don't even need to go to the mall and walk around to shop anymore, which is where I'm sure 70% of America was getting most of their exercise. These days just turn on a computer; don't even leave your hose.
> 
> People were not biologically meant to live such sedentary lifestyles.



The little slice of suburban hell I live in has a bunch of walking paths running throughout the town. I usually walk on the paths when I go out to eat and am thus not as fat as I could be.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm 95 pounds and 4' 11".


----------

